
'Fake News' and How WaPo Rewrote Its Story on Russian Hacking of Power Grid - ZoeZoeBee
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2017/01/01/fake-news-and-how-the-washington-post-rewrote-its-story-on-russian-hacking-of-the-power-grid/#2558cbc6291e
======
ZoeZoeBee
It makes a lot of sense to use a blockchain for published news articles. One
of the biggest issues with web based news is the ability of the content
provider to change the content of an article with no indication of having done
so.

The result of a 24 hr news cycle more concerned about being first than being
correct, is the manifestation of a nonchalant attitude to post-hoc alter
something which was supposed to be believed to be true at the time it was
supposedly published. The number of edits to WaPos article let alone the
actual falsehood of the claim made on Friday are deeply troubling. Of course
there is the related issue of other news sources blindly regurgitating
information and rolling with a narrative until the news cycle is over. When
the story turns out to be untrue the attention given to the retraction is a
fraction of the initial coverage.

>Despite the article ballooning from 8 to 18 paragraphs, the publication date
of the article remained unchanged and no editorial note was appended, meaning
that a reader being forwarded a link to the article would have no way of
knowing the article they were seeing was in any way changed from the original
version published 2 hours prior.

It is entirely irresponsible for a "news organization" to edit the news and
not inform their readers

